# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Mulia koi farm

## mrbunta

Salam KOI's
teman teman koi's, ini ada new breeder dari surabaya
"MULIA KOI FARM" Bpk. Hendro Gomulya, Yang awalnya berawal dari hobby, dan kecintaan nya pada koi. sampe-sampe di pabrik nya di bangun banyak kolam. yg permanen maupun yg portable.
baru baru ini lagi breeding sanke 75cm Juara 1 Asia koi show. yg pada waktu Juara masih size 65cm. dan hasil dari breeding ini menurut kacamata saya kok bagus bagus. Jadi saya memberanikan diri untuk minta beliau beberapa ekor untuk di jadikan keeping kontes di forum koi's. Dan beliau memberikan 88 ekor anak an nya ( yg seharusnya akan dia keep di mudpond di pacet ).

Mungkin dari teman- teman ada usulan mengenai
1. Tatacara Keeping kontes
2. Harga yg pantas 
3. Hadiah

ini saya lampirkan foto foto documentasi yg saya dapatkan

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

salah satu prestasi yg pernah di ukir dari MULIA KOI FARM

YOUNG CHAMPION 8th. Young koi show di surabaya

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## s34n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fayzacantik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

aturan maen nya kita rembuk sama sama aja om. biar semua happy.
harga dan hadiah juga.

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anas maskur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> bikin GO yg murmer aja om... itung2 ngangkat nama breedernya, biar lebih di kenal oleh para penghoby koi di negeri ini. kalo udah terkenal dan kualitas pijahannya bagus pastinya banyak di buru orang om..
> Istilahnya " BIAR TEKOR ASAL KESOHOR "


kalau GO keliatannya agak sulit. terbatas lahan. kecuali ada teman yg rela lahannya di pake.
kalau hasil pijahannya udah ada yg dapat champion di kancah nasional show. bukan lokal show ( otomatis mengalahkan banyak ikan import.

@ om praz. 
1. kalau mode lelang start 300rb. ( gratis ongkir ke seluruh pulau jawa ) kira kira apa masih kemahalan ? ada usul ?
2. qualitas ikan yang aku liat sih mantep ( kacamataku loh ya )
3. utk hadiah ada usulan?

kalau usulan acara KC ini bukan muncul dari breeder. ini usulan dari saya pribadi. karena saya lihat semakin hari semakin sepi forum kita ini.
harus di buat rame lagi. biar ga pada bosen masuk
dan kebetulan aku lihat qualitas ikan bagus bagus. ya aku coba ngerayu beliau agar di kasih jatah untuk acara di koi's
tapi kalau respon dari teman teman koi's adem ayem. ( ga ada beda nya dgn yg sudah berjalan ) ya kelihatannya harus di buat event yg laen.
ikan biar masuk mudpond aja.

----------


## s34n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa_08

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

kalau ikan tidak dibatasi berarti lelang berdasarkan waktu, konsekuensinya
> batasan waktu pergantian lelang harus jelas
> tidak ada perpanjangan karena ada yang ngebid di saat-saat terakhir
>  ada kemungkinan semua langsung terlelang dengan harga fantastis, ada  juga kemungkinan tidak bagus responnya karena lelang di waktu pertama  yang lesu 

siapkan skenario untuk cuci gudang, terserah apakah mau dijual atau dilelang lagi
kelipatan lelang yang kecil agar banyak yang berpartisipasi

udah cukup sarannya, tinggal fotonya hehe

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fayzacantik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

> menurut saya ya om
> 
> semua kelipatan 20rb/10rb
> direkap setiap siang 1-2pm
> bungkus option 1 juta
> 
> lelang I, start 400 ribu, waktu jumat sore 6 pm sampai dengan minggu siang 1 pm
> lelang II, start 300 ribu, waktu minggu siang 2 pm sampai dengan senin siang 1 pm
> lelang III, start 200 ribu, waktu senin siang 2 pm sampai dengan selasa siang 1 pm
> ...


Setuju utk bungkus option 1 jt....btw, ini ikan ukurannya berapa? Kelipatan lelang 10rb aja.....

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## s34n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Om Jah, yang 4 step yooo  ::

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## s34n

> dpt bbm dr om bunta artinya kloter pertama apa?
> siapa yang menentukan kloter 1? ikannya yang mana aja?


Menurut pengertian newbie,..  pertama lelang masuk ke kloter 1 akan start di harga 500rb, terserah ikan yg mana asal 15 ekor ikan pertama yg sudah masuk bid awal 500rb akan sudah memenuhi quota.  Biasanya ikan ikan yg bagus bagus yg akan mulai di bid di kloter pertama ini, sampai quota 15 ekor terpenuhi, maka sesi bidding akan masuk ke kloter ke 2 dengan harga awal 350rb, dan sampai 15 ekor terpenuhi, kemudian masuk ke Kloter 3 dst....

Mohon dikoreksi kalau ada kesalahan.

Thank you

----------


## s34n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## s34n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

mulai bid nya hari Jum'at tho Om?  :Doh:

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

> mohon petunjuk Suhu 
> 
> bisikin nomor cantik yeee... skalian yang di bandung juga wakakaaaa...


Yang di Bandung gak perlu dibisikin nomornya ... pin BB nya aja mau ? Hahaha ...

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

*KLOTER 1. BID min @ Rp. 500.000,- ( Lima Ratus ribu rupiah )*

No urut.       No ikan        Nominal        Nama Bidder
_________________________________________

1.            S32    Rp. 500.000   budi-pb
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13
14.
15.

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## s34n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

*KLOTER 1. BID min @ Rp. 500.000,- ( Lima Ratus ribu rupiah )*

No urut.       No ikan        Nominal        Nama Bidder
_________________________________________

1. S26 Rp. 500.000 SAM
2. S32    Rp. 500.000   budi-pb
 3. S36 Rp. 500.000 SAM
 4. S64 Rp. 500.000 SAM
 5. S66 Rp. 610.000 SAM
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13
14.
15.

seru nih.

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## perrot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiloper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

S9 510 by engky

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajie F

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## s34n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ayiek

wah..telat nih, kalau masih boleh pilih S31, S46 dan S57 by ayiek.

----------


## s34n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

buat nemenin S38 nya biar nga kesepian di kereta jgn lupa dikasih tau ya om itu no. S61 nya, makasih banget loh om salam sama yg punya ikan dari saya ya om....................hihihihihi

makasih juga buat om bunta yg baik hati.

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## s34n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Total pendapatan KC  Rp. 13.690.000
Donasi untuk koi's 3% = Rp. 410.700
Hadiah Utama utk Penjurian 1 : Tanggal 6 Oktober 2012  sebesar 3% Rp. 410.700
Hadiah Penjurian akhir : Tanggal 6 January 2012
           - GC  5%   = Rp. 684.500
           - RGC 3%  = Rp. 410.700

----------


## ayiek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajie F

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrig

Pacet sebelah mn om? kemarin barung pulang kampung ke pacet

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KANGGA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

waktu tengah KC pemenang mr Donny Christian.
karena cuman dia aja ya posting.
dpt hadiah 3% dari total penjualan

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta



----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta



----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Minimal Pengambil Berapa ekor om


minimal 1 kantong om.
kalau 4-6cm bisa 350 ekor
lebih besar otomatis lebih sedikit

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> bikin lelang kc ... om, dr mulia koi...


udah om. yg kujaku. Kurang antusias peminat nya

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

pm sandalnya

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

@epoe : ikannya mantab2 om.
Calon2 jumbo. Aku sudah ambil beberapa.

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## titan89

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

